# Happened again!



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok so yesterday someone tried to open our locked door while we were in the living room! Then they knocked! Who does that sort of thing? My heart stopped and I was so glad Julio was home! Will be on the search for a guard dog ASAP once our fence is up.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Scary indeed!!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow....Do these people live near you? People scare me anymore. My daughters have to stay at home alone after school for a couple hours and it worries me to death. They are 14 and 12 and I still don't like it.

I would go for a nice BIG guard dog. Something Scary.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

It was someone who wanted to take our two stoves etc for scrap. we plan on scrapping them ourselves. 

I have a 5 month old so need a dog thats great with kids and other animals too. im thinking lab


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is unbelievable. It is a good thing you had your door locked. I now lock my doors right behind me so my house is always locked too. I haven't had anyone try to just walk in but why take the chance. I hope you can get your dog soon.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

:shocked: What a good way to get business.. Try to unlock someones door!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Our Border Collie is a pretty good guard dog! We live half mile off the road in the woods. She can tell 
when someone pulls into the drive! The driveway is all curvy through the woods, but she knows! 

If it is a stranger, she has a serious growl and bark. Friends (how does she know?) it's a happy bark! 
And, she is great with little kids and the goats. Chickens are not happy to be herded, however. 

I'm so glad that you had the door locked! That is frightening! Keep a club by the door! (with a baby, a rifle would
be a bad idea!)


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

we have a rescued great dane mix. he's a dog that's too friendly, but BOY can he scare people.

how scary people come up to your door. I hate strangers coming unannounced. it's just so rude. but trying to open the door is just terrifying. 

I've been reading Maremmas are good with families....


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

could try this 
http://www.amazon.com/ED-50-Electronic-Watchdog-Barking-Alarm/dp/B002XITC5G


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

How scary! We have an aussie shepherd and she can pick up the vibrations of a vehicle coming up our road 3 mins away. She barks and growls when any vehicle comes up our driveway but once she knows who it is, she is good. She is great with kids but she does try to herd them sometimes lol. She is a rescue dog but a good guard dog


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is weird to try to open someone's door...I can see knocking....

It's so sad that our society has gotten to the point that a stranger at the door is no longer first considered a possible new friend, or someone we welcome  The world is truly in a sad state.

What I mean is, we have to first think of our own safety....so sad it is that way! I think a lab would do if it were trained to protect


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have an Anatolian and a Marremma ..and both are such sweat hearts!!! AND their barks are HUGE!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Id love an anatolian - but I dont know any breeders near me.

I have a friend who fosters dogs so once we have a fence up I will be contacting her if she knows any available dogs that need homes that could fit our needs. 

I techincally have a dog and he was a great watch dog and family dog when younger - but hes really old now and it would be really hard on him to take him from his companion dog and friend and the life he knows with my parents. We already talked about it and dont think its a good idea to bring him to our place and my parents agree. Plus hes not to keen on babies (didnt grow up with them so hes nervous around them. Getting better since my mom watches my niece 2 days a week but he rather not be touched by her etc. My mom/brothers dog is an aussie and she is great (almost to great) being a watch dog. And awesome with my niece and loves Liam already. She is a great dog. Needs LOTS of attention and to keep busy but over all a great dog. I wouldnt mind an aussie either.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I love big labs. Our big girl, Keno, was very protective when strangers came around, and was very serious of her job. Imagine a huge mass of muscle with a mouth big enough to hold a basket ball coming at you with all teeth showing and huffing and lunging like a big grizzly bear!! Never did have anyone try to call her bluff...LOL

We lost her a couple years ago, she was 12 years old. Our current guardian is a 13 year old lab/malamute/wolf that Keno raised and taught to be just like her.


----------

